# New Babies, Need help with names!



## CarlyMS (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi everyone  I am picking up my ratties in two weeks. They are both girls, one is white with blue markings on head, and the other is dark grey (almost black) with white belly, feet, nose and a small oval on her forehead. They are dumbos I am very excited to be a rat mum again as I had taken a bit of a break! I am unable to attach a photo because the forum won't allow me to due to the size of photo, anyone have suggestions of how to upload a photo??. I am having a hard time choosing names though! I am a Harry Potter nerd so would love for others to throw out pair names from Harry Potter also Disney names, astronomy related names or goddess names interest me as well. Thanks in advance!


----------



## CarlyMS (Apr 21, 2018)

Figured out how to resize! here is a picture of them


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hello there! I like pair names, especially if they have to do with foods. So I'd probably do something like salt and pepper (my current girls are Blackberry, Latte, Cookie, and Cream - all which I joke make a great breakfast! )


----------



## CarlyMS (Apr 21, 2018)

Cute! Thanks for the idea


----------



## Blur Of Fuzz (Jan 31, 2018)

So lucky to have those baby girls! Here are some cute pair names:
Minnie and Daisy (Mickey Mouse)
Star and Night (Astronomy)
Dipper and Ursa (Star Constellations)
April and Blossom (Spring)


----------



## snwbndfzykty (May 13, 2018)

Jessie and Belle could be good names ( Beuty and the beast and Toy Story )


----------



## NFCRattie (Jan 25, 2016)

I am going to list off a few random names lol the girls are absolutely adorable btw 
Goddess': Disney: Harry Potter:
Freya Mulan Penelope
Hera Esmeralda Luna
Ceres Nala Ginny
Eriene Megara Molly 
Epona Sarabi Hermione 
Themis Nakoma Arabella


----------

